# Selenotypus Plumipes - Newly acquired-Current Setup Opinion



## Jason Judd (May 3, 2017)

Hi All, 

I have a young male Selenotypus Plumipes recently acquired as I am introducing my 9 and 10 year old daughters to arachnids having kept baboon spiders when I was a teenager back in South Africa. 

The spider came in a small perspex container however I have just purchased a Reptile One Desert Starter Kit and set it up. It has a small heat pad which lies under small ceramic balls/substrate in the "den" and I have used coco peat to cover the outside of the burrow. Please look at the photos to confirm the set up and offer any advice. I am not entirely convinced this is the right set up re: this spider's needs and natural habitat.

Also, since the move to the new enclosure, it hasn't eaten. I have tried wood cockroaches and med/large crickets with no luck. The spider has been in the new enclosure for 2 nights now. 

Very much appreciate any advice from the community. 

Jase

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## cold blood (May 3, 2017)

Jason Judd said:


> I have just purchased a Reptile One Desert Starter Kit and set it up. It has a small heat pad which lies under small ceramic balls/substrate in the "den" and I have used coco peat to cover the outside of the burrow. Please look at the photos to confirm the set up and offer any advice. I am not entirely convinced this is the right set up re: this spider's needs and natural habitat.


You bought a tarantula and set it up like a desert dwelling reptile.  Sorry, its not an appropriate enclosure at all.

Those balls...get rid of them, period...same for the heat pad...those can kill tarantulas.  Triple the amount of substrate as the t will burrow to the bottom...simplify.  you have the hide set up good though...nicely buried.

Not sure what's in the water dish...but there should *only* be water.

A t not eating is of almost no concern...they don't have much in terms of food requirements.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## Jason Judd (May 3, 2017)

thanks man. i was told by the seller that S.Plumipes are a burrowing species that's correct however i seem to have got conflicting info about this particular species. Adelaide gets freezing in winter and I was concerned about the temp dropping below 10c for this species. Is this nothing to worry about ? It was recommended that cotton wool was placed in the dish as well. 

Cold Blood, do you know of any literature available on this species or other Australian species? 

Cheers mate, appreciate the response.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 3, 2017)

Jason Judd said:


> thanks man. i was told by the seller that S.Plumipes are a burrowing species that's correct however i seem to have got conflicting info about this particular species. Adelaide gets freezing in winter and I was concerned about the temp dropping below 10c for this species. Is this nothing to worry about ? It was recommended that cotton wool was placed in the dish as well.
> 
> Cold Blood, do you know of any literature available on this species or other Australian species?
> 
> Cheers mate, appreciate the response.


just water in the dish. keep them something like this.. minus the rocks in the dish and all the humidity. i dont know the humidity requirements of this species however. maybe @jigalojey  does. 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ca...sing-mine-and-i-want-it-to-be-perfect.180833/

be cautious with these spiders, especially around young children, all OWs have nasty(not lethal, mind you) bites and most have a bad attitude. i believe Australians are among the worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason B (May 3, 2017)

Ok I found this http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/species/plumipes.html
I Normally just wouldn't link a random web site, but the title of the Page says Steve Nunn so I'm gonna hope its information he provided and so it should be pretty accurate. According to that site there from a Semi-Arid species so I'd keep them on the dry side. 

As far as heat goes, it doesn't get freezing in your house does it? As a general rule if your comfortable a T would also be comfortable. Warmer temps might increase growth rate but the sooner this T matures the sooner you'll be saying goodbye to it. Give the species depth to borrow and let it get acclimated according to that site they should be a good eater once comfortable.


----------



## Jason Judd (May 3, 2017)

Jason B said:


> Ok I found this http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/species/plumipes.html
> I Normally just wouldn't link a random web site, but the title of the Page says Steve Nunn so I'm gonna hope its information he provided and so it should be pretty accurate. According to that site there from a Semi-Arid species so I'd keep them on the dry side.
> 
> As far as heat goes, it doesn't get freezing in your house does it? As a general rule if your comfortable a T would also be comfortable. Warmer temps might increase growth rate but the sooner this T matures the sooner you'll be saying goodbye to it. Give the species depth to borrow and let it get acclimated according to that site they should be a good eater once comfortable.


Thanks so much for that.  

I'm gonna look at changing around this evening. 

Wish me luck....

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jason Judd (May 4, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> just water in the dish. keep them something like this.. minus the rocks in the dish and all the humidity. i dont know the humidity requirements of this species however. maybe @jigalojey  does.
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ca...sing-mine-and-i-want-it-to-be-perfect.180833/
> 
> be cautious with these spiders, especially around young children, all OWs have nasty(not lethal, mind you) bites and most have a bad attitude. i believe Australians are among the worst.


Thanks Venom1080, this guy is fairly well behaved so far; even more so than some baboon spiders in my previous experience who all had quite diverse attitudes, some striking multiple times and some not once while others in between


----------



## Jason B (May 4, 2017)

Being that your in Australia I don't think theres really alot of docile Tarrantulas for you to be able to collect anyway with the bans as is. I don't know how it really is down there I just imagine alot of deadly creatures around ever corner lol. A tarantula even an ow is mild compared to alot of the stuff their.


----------



## Sammilouise (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Jason
If you're still looking for info on keeping your T than look at Miss Phantom Fangs on youtube, she used to keep masses of Australian Tarantulas. Also look at the Minibeast Wildlife website as they sell tarantulas and have care sheets that are better than those from pet shops. You can also call them for information. Hope he's going well


----------

